
Boston is for Science Lovers - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/14/travel/escapes/14american.html?pagewanted=all
======
tjr
I was just in the Toscanini's this article speaks of a couple weeks ago, and
they didn't have tutti frutti ice cream.

19 years ago, I saw an episode of "The Adventures of Ozzie and Harriet" in
which Ozzie goes on a desperate search for tutti frutti ice cream. Ozzie found
it. Thus far, I have not. My research suggests that tutti frutti (also known
as "frozen pudding") is readily available in Massachusetts, so when I was in
Cambridge for a week last month, I fully expected to find it.

Toscanini's didn't have it. Brigham's website claims they make frozen pudding
from September through December, but when I stopped in at the Brigham's parlor
near the Free Software Foundation in Boston, the rather grim clerk at the
counter muttered "it's seasonal; we don't have any."

I asked a native Boston tour guide about it. He said that some guy in his
neighborhood makes it, but just closed up shop for the winter. I spent $40 in
taxi fare going to grocery stores in search of it. Nothing. I tried several
other ice cream parlors; only one person laughed. I did end up getting some
tasty butter pecan ice cream at a shop in Harvard Square, but it just wasn't
what I was after.

I realize this is (mostly) off-topic, but has anyone here ever eaten tutti
frutti ice cream? If so, what's it like? And, is usually easier to find in
Massachusetts, or is my research full of holes and folklore?

~~~
Arubis
I remember having Tutti Frutti ice cream at a Baskin-Robbins as a kid in the
Boston suburbs, and only once. It was pink, hypersweetened, and tasted of
bubble gum. I was unimpressed, and too young to correctly pronounce
"unimpressed."

